# sponcered shooters



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot for Mother Nature. I get payed in bows and arrows, fire, food, clothing, shelter, water, ...:wink:.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

check my sig.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Im by elite


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I shoot for my local pro shop, plus, HOYT, Easton, Bohning, Grim Reaper

and i shoot for a guy who makes custom strings.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I shoot for my local pro shop, plus, HOYT, Easton, Bohning, Grim Reaper
> 
> and i shoot for a guy who makes custom strings.


You shoot for Hoyt ? good stuff. how'd u get them to sponsor you and what does it involve ?


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> You shoot for Hoyt ? good stuff. how'd u get them to sponsor you and what does it involve ?


hey, how do you get sponsored? haven't figured that out yet........


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> You shoot for Hoyt ? good stuff. how'd u get them to sponsor you and what does it involve ?


If you go to a Local Dealer, They will have Shooter Programs, which you get a shooter bow at either 30 or 50% off retail.

Shooter programs differ from 1 to 5 or so in each shop a year , depending on how many bows the shop sold the previous year.

And as for Bohning, and truball, I just filled out a shooter program at Bedford, Indiana at the 1st leg of the triple crown.
And for Grim Reaper, I was at our local hunting and fishing show, and there was a Reaper Rep there, and he asked me to shoot for them, that was like 4 years ago i think.


But anymore questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Check my signature. :darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> If you go to a Local Dealer, They will have Shooter Programs, which you get a shooter bow at either 30 or 50% off retail.
> 
> Shooter programs differ from 1 to 5 or so in each shop a year , depending on how many bows the shop sold the previous year.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty awesome. Its hard to get noticed by anyone over here in the UK,
the only major manufacturer is Merlin Archery and I really dont like their bows lol.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

What do you have to do to shoot for some thing like a shop.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i am sponcerd by Hoyt through my local shop ,bohning, stan, copper jhon, vortex, goldtip and AEP!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> What do you have to do to shoot for some thing like a shop.


Just make a resume, about your scores, equipment, other sponsors, etc.
and give it to them


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Alright im in a small town so we have two bow shops there not even that (a hole in the wall). One gays a jurk so I think I will go somewhere bigger.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Just go to the bigest shop around and then just tell them what you have done in 3-D
and spot .


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Theres not a big shop so I will have to go to a small one right.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i shoot for National archery supply, the world's largest online archery store and for bulldog targets. right now i shoot an alpine micro but im waiting for my bowtech 82nd airbourne.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shoot for xtreme outdoors, cooper john, hoyt, and custom camo.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

id like to become a staff shooter or something for some company


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Check my signature.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

The most important thing about becoming sponserd is to be humble and personable. These people want someone that is truely out there promoting their products. You gotta start by getting a shop to pick you up. Not by just going in and handing someone a resume, you need to become friends with them and be willing to help them out in some way. The biggest thing is to have a good personality. Nobody owes you anything, nor do you deserve anything because your joe blow that wins everything. If your attitude stinks your not going to have much of a chance. There are plenty of people that shoot good enough to be sponserd but will not just because of thier personality.:darkbeer:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

in a few years i would like to become a shooter for alpine.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

look in the sig


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

xpuncher said:


> The most important thing about becoming sponserd is to be humble and personable. These people want someone that is truely out there promoting their products. You gotta start by getting a shop to pick you up. Not by just going in and handing someone a resume, you need to become friends with them and be willing to help them out in some way. The biggest thing is to have a good personality. Nobody owes you anything, nor do you deserve anything because your joe blow that wins everything. If your attitude stinks your not going to have much of a chance. There are plenty of people that shoot good enough to be sponserd but will not just because of thier personality.:darkbeer:


i have a local sports shop about 30 minutes away that does hunting, fishing, and archery and very thing in between and would like to get sponserd but don't know to even get the ball rolling... any help? i have just got started in 3d so anted that good but by September i'll be good enough.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

yup, attitude is a big part of it. And being willing to help others. The owner of the shop I shoot for told me its not about winning. He just wants good people who love archery and want to help others in the sport shooting for him.


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Sponsored by Sportsmans*

Im sponsored by Sportsman's Warehouse in Oklahoma.I shoot 3-D tournaments, and do hunting expos for them.:thumbs_up


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

im Sponsored by nobody  , i cant cause there are no compound bow shops in ireland . i would loke to be sponsored by i cant


----------



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

im sponsered by pse cuase my dads also on their prostaff and i cant shoot a hoyt becuase of that! lol


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Check out the avitar and the sig.........im also sponsored by PSE


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*staff shooter*

check my signature


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

VICTORY:rock:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shoot for.......................myself!!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

IM sponsored by me myself and my parents


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I am a Prostaffer shooter for Martin Archery, Easton, and Stone mountain Bowstrings


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

im on the pro staff for sullys bowfishing


----------



## kyhoytshooter33 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was wonderin if u had to shoot perfect scores all the time for u to get noticed and sponsored....i shoot around the low 290's and i didnt know if it was possible to get sponsored if u didnt shoot 300's all the time.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

what would you have to do after you get sponsered???cause idk (I don't know)


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

My website is sponsored by Pearson bows, and i will be shooting them on our DVD, if that counts.:wink:


----------

